# britanny spaniel



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

looking for britanny spaniel breeder in the area thanx


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

And what area would that be ?? Might help us figure out if we know someone near you.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

what kind of dog are you looking for? grouse dog? pheasant dog? etc...


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

any where in northeast or basicly ohio also to be able to hunt both


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

how big of a running dog are you looking for?


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

not sure what u mean most brittanys are around 35 to 40 lbs ?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i said how big running... not how heavy. Different breeders have dogs that have different ranges...


and they are not spaniels


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.rhoadeswoodsbrittanys.com/

NW Ohio


----------

